# CSX Blames Hurricane Delta For Derailment



## FastTrax (Jul 22, 2021)

www.ble-t.org/pr/news/headline.asp?id=9351

www.progressiverailroading.com/csx_transportation/news/CSX--train-derails-in-Georgia-after-Delta-related-rains--61806

www.wane.com/news/local-news/train-derails-east-of-auburn-no-injuries-reported/

www.wpta21.com/2021/07/21/several-train-cars-derail-on-tracks-in-auburn

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hurricane_Delta


----------

